# Library aquarium



## ChromeLibrarian (Jul 7, 2007)

The library I run has always had an aquarium in the kid's room (since I took over, at least). Until recently, we had a palludarium with fire-bellied toads. Unfortunately, the tank started leaking and we didn't have a spare tank. Tank leaking water + books = bad news, so we had to rehouse the toads. Now I am getting ready to reintroduce wildlife to the kid's room.

We were given a pair of ten gallon tanks and some assorted gear. One tank for show, one tank for emergency measures. Plus I have some stuff at home. I had originally planned to use either an Aquaclear 70 filter (turned down), or a Whisper 40i, both of which I had. This morning, the person who gave us the tanks gave us a pair of used Whisper 10i filters. Perfect for what I want to do, I think.

First step, set up tank with just some water, the filters, and a sign to get the kid's attention...










In a week or so, I'll add some substrate to the tank.

The next week some plants and a piece of wood or a rock so the crabs can get out of the water. 

After that, I'll start cycling the tank. Each step will be accompanied by signs to explain what we are doing and why.

Eventually, when it's all set up and cycled, I'll add a pair of Red-Clawed crabs, one at a time (the tank should be big enough for two crabs, do you think?).

When it's all ready, we'll have a naming contest, and give a prize for the winning name.

Whattya think?


----------

